# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  اولین برنامه

## tux-world

سلام
کسی نیست یه برنامه کوچیک بنویسه ما هم بدونیم برنامه نویسی gtk و gui چه جوری هستش؟ :گیج:

----------


## حامد مصافی

این خوبه؟
محصول داخل هم هست!
http://www.xfardic.org/

----------


## oxygenws

برنامه های برادر مولا هم هست...
البته ایشون C نمی نویسند و با پایتون کار می کنند.

----------


## tux-world

بابا من گفتم یه برنامه کوچیک که حداقل یه پنجره درست کنه یا یه چیزی روش بنویسه

----------


## sh_roohani

سلام،
بهترین مثال برای شروع فکر می کنم توی خود راهنمای GTK باشه که از سایتش می شه دانلود کرد (همون مثال اول که خیلی کوچیکه ولی آموزنده س). در مورد xfardic هم تا اونجاییکه من سورس رو دیدم، آقای باغومیان اونو با wxWidgets نوشتن، نه خود GTK. اگه اشتباه می کنم لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.

ممنون.

----------


## oxygenws

> آقای باغومیان اونو با wxWidgets نوشتن، نه خود GTK. اگه اشتباه می کنم لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.


آره، درسته.

----------


## Milad

می خواهی چی کار کنی ؟
این همه راهنما توی نت ریخته یک سرچ بزنی کافیه !

اگر زیاد برنامه نویسی توی لینوکس نکردی (مثل من) بهت پایتون رو پیشنهاد می کنم
برنامه نوشتن باش یک نمه راحتره - راحت کد نوشته می شه کامپایل می شه راحت دیباگ می شه

بعد هم این wxWidgets توی گنوم از کتابخانه های GTK استفاده می کنه‌( این رو به خاطر  اطلاعات بیشتر گفتم )

----------

